# [xin Tư Vấn] Dùng Phần Mềm Shop.one Tốt Không Ạ?



## loanvp20 (6 Tháng bảy 2017)

Có tiền bối nào biết phần mềm quản lý hàng hóa nào tiện ích cho cửa hàng "nhỏ lẻ" không ạ. Em cần tìm hiểu để sử dụng cho cửa hàng sắp khai trương. Bạn bè mách tham khảo Shop.one, vì chúng nó dùng nên toàn nói tốt về dịch vụ làm em hơi nghi ngờ, Có bác nào dùng thấy có phần mềm nào vượt trội hơn hay có phản hồi trái chiều khác thì cho em ý kiến với ??


----------



## Bích Hồng 1212 (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

nếu như nhà em cửa hàng nhỏ, kharong 20 mã hàng thì dùng shopone này có ổn không các bác nhỉ ?


----------



## phantruong (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

yoyoyo3 đã viết:


> Shop one hình như dành cho các cửa hàng, mình bán hàng online dùng được không nhỉ


bán hàng online thì có bao nhiêu mặt hàng đâu bạn, có phô trương quá không?


----------



## anbinhab (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

bác nào dùng shopone cho em hỏi cước hàng tháng cao không ạ?


----------



## meomeomm (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

anbinhab đã viết:


> bác nào dùng shopone cho em hỏi cước hàng tháng cao không ạ?


bạn mình dùng gói rẻ nhất có 75k một tháng thì phải


----------



## mapmap (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

Nếu bán hàng thì bác sử dụng phần mềm này nó tiện ích mà thông tin hàng hóa cũng rõ ràng


----------



## casauchua23 (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

dùng dv bên mạng viettel đi bạn. bên đấy còn cho dùng thử 10 ngày đó


----------



## dragneel2506 (7 Tháng bảy 2017)

nhà mình cũng đang dùng phần mềm này, quản lí bán hàng tốt bạn ạ


----------



## thuynga24 (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

Phần mềm này cho dùng thử 10 ngày mà bạn, cứ thử trước đi rồi quyết định cũng không muộn mà.


----------



## bely00 (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

anbinhab đã viết:


> bác nào dùng shopone cho em hỏi cước hàng tháng cao không ạ?


không cao lắm đâu bạn ơi 150.000 đ/tháng trả trước 6 tháng


----------



## coca22 (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

cái này hay đấy chứ có ai am hiểu hơn nữa inbox em tư vấn em với ạ , em muốn hiểu rõ hơn


----------



## minh hung@ (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

meomeomm đã viết:


> bạn mình dùng gói rẻ nhất có 75k một tháng thì phải


e tưởng 150k 1 tháng gói rẻ nhất mà b


----------



## huybinh (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

Nhà mình cũng mở cửa hàng thời trang thì shop.one này có hợp không nhỉ anh em ơi?


----------



## coca22 (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

huybinh đã viết:


> Nhà mình cũng mở cửa hàng thời trang thì shop.one này có hợp không nhỉ anh em ơi?


cái này để giành cho những cửa hàng , quán ăn, các bạn mở shop giúp quản lý dễ hơn mà


----------



## bely00 (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

cho hỏi cước phí cái này có cao không nhỉ?


----------



## phantruong (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

dăng ký 6 tháng thì hết có 9ook thôi bạn nha


----------



## vũ thu hà giang (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

nguyễn bình nhi đã viết:


> mình đang tính cài thêm máy tính dùng chung kho trong cùng  cửa hàng thì giá thành như nào nhỉ ?


nếu cài thêm là 1 triệu/ máy b nhé


----------



## nguyenkhanhthi (8 Tháng bảy 2017)

Dùng phần mềm này thích nhất cái mà đăng kí dịch vụ bằng số di động Viettel sẽ được Tặng *3*00 tin nhắn BrandnameViettel/tháng , tha hồ quảng cáo, CSKH.


----------



## trần ngọc ngần (9 Tháng bảy 2017)

m quên mất mật khẩu, muốn lấy lại mật khẩu đăng nhập tài khoản online của shop.one thì phải làm như nào zậy ?


----------



## manhduy0904 (9 Tháng bảy 2017)

trần ngọc ngần đã viết:


> m quên mất mật khẩu, muốn lấy lại mật khẩu đăng nhập tài khoản online của shop.one thì phải làm như nào zậy ?


b nhắn tin lấy lại mật khẩu theo cú pháp: MK gửi 6000 (500Đ/ SMS)


----------



## su99 (9 Tháng bảy 2017)

bely00 đã viết:


> cho hỏi cước phí cái này có cao không nhỉ?


thấy bảo cước phí hàng tháng 150k/ tháng còn đang có ưu đãi đấy bạn nhiều nên không nhớ lắm


----------



## Bích Hồng 1212 (9 Tháng bảy 2017)

được đấy các bác à, sau khi đi xem thực tế, thì dù chỉ là 20 mã hàng vẫn kiểm soát ok, dù đi công việc vẫn kiểm soát được hàng hóa ở nhà :v


----------



## bely00 (9 Tháng bảy 2017)

cái phần mền này có phần CSKH thì phải thấy hay hay


----------



## namkhongnk (9 Tháng bảy 2017)

phần mềm này hình như có hỗ trợ thanh toán bằng thẻ điện thoại nữa luôn, quá tiện luôn


----------



## namkhongnk (9 Tháng bảy 2017)

giờ mà sử dụng shopone gói rẻ nhất thì khoảng bao nhiêu tiền nhỉ?


----------



## meomeomm (9 Tháng bảy 2017)

namkhongnk đã viết:


> giờ mà sử dụng shopone gói rẻ nhất thì khoảng bao nhiêu tiền nhỉ?


bạn mình nó dùng hình như là 150k một tháng thì phải


----------



## phantruong (10 Tháng bảy 2017)

có gói dùng chọn đởi, không thời hạn đấy bạn, có 3tr9 thôi này


----------



## su99 (10 Tháng bảy 2017)

phantruong đã viết:


> có gói dùng chọn đởi, không thời hạn đấy bạn, có 3tr9 thôi này


đăng ký dịch vụ có rễ không bạn ơi? có phức tạp không vậy?


----------



## Bảo Khánh 1245 (10 Tháng bảy 2017)

Dùng shopone có lợi thế, được khuyến mãi tin nhắn brandname , cskh tốt lắm bác à, Cái shop one  rất phù hợp để nt chăm sóc kh. Và quản lý hàng hóa. chúc bác sớm tìm ra giải pháp cho cửa hàng nhé


----------



## vũ thu hà giang (10 Tháng bảy 2017)

sao m sử dụng cái dịch vụ brandname mà tin nhắn ko nhận dc là bị gì zậy ?


----------



## tutulyy (10 Tháng bảy 2017)

Nguyenngocanh0308 đã viết:


> cô nhà em bán hàng cũng dùng phần mềm  này quản lý dễ lắm các bác à


đăng kí cái này thủ tục cáo rườm ra k vậy b


----------



## minh hung@ (10 Tháng bảy 2017)

quankendo đã viết:


> Phần mềm shop one này bao nhiêu tiền vậy. Nghe mọi người nói thấy có vẻ nhiều tính năng tiện ích.


Dùng cái này cho nó tiện giám sát hàng hóa với các kiểu con đà điểu


----------



## trần ngọc ngần (10 Tháng bảy 2017)

vũ thu hà giang đã viết:


> sao m sử dụng cái dịch vụ brandname mà tin nhắn ko nhận dc là bị gì zậy ?


chắc là do  bị chặn quảng cáo, thuê bao tắt, nội dung không chứa với từ khóa khai báo ( đối với mạng Vina ), Nội dung tin nhắn không phù hợp với thuần phong mỹ tục.


----------



## Doan doan (11 Tháng bảy 2017)

Dùng phần mềm này tính cước thế nào đây


----------



## nacnac (11 Tháng bảy 2017)

Dùng phần mềm này tiện quá nhỉ


----------



## coca22 (11 Tháng bảy 2017)

nghi ngờ cái gì nhỉ có gì không thấy hợp lý hỏi hoặc lên mạng tra mà tìm hiểu


----------



## namkhongnk (21 Tháng bảy 2017)

Doan doan đã viết:


> Dùng phần mềm này tính cước thế nào đây


tùy vào loại bạn mua nữa nhé, mới dùng thì đăng ký gói  nộp cước theo tháng, hình như là 150k một tháng thì phải


----------



## duahaudhdh (21 Tháng bảy 2017)

Bác nào mua phần mềm shopone dùng hẳn rồi cho em hói giá bao nhiêu vậy ạ?


----------



## anbinhab (21 Tháng bảy 2017)

duahaudhdh đã viết:


> Bác nào mua phần mềm shopone dùng hẳn rồi cho em hói giá bao nhiêu vậy ạ?


chắc 
mua gói full  của nó hình như khoảng 4 củ thì phải


----------



## sontungmtptb (12 Tháng chín 2017)

cái này khá hay. dễ quản lý !


----------

